# Belt sander sharpening jig!



## scemracing (Jul 3, 2010)

I just finished building a sharpening jig for my belt sander. It is made from 80/20 extruded aluminum and one of there linear bearings.

The blade is held down on the plate the the whole unit slides toward the sander. The whole thing is very solid and there is no play in the setup.

I use this for getting the angle correct on my planes and chisels. The blade is then ready to be honed.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

SC
Looks pretty trick. Nice job. Where did you get the aluminum pieces from? Are they off the shelf parts?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## scemracing (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you.

Everything is from 80/20.net the parts are like an erecter set just had to figure out how I wanted it to fit then cut all the stuff then assemble it. All the pieces are off the self but the assembly I designed and built.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice looking jig. Well put together. Do you have nay ideas for a planer blade jig?

Gerry


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

good job:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

I have worked with the extrusion from 80/20 and Item in the past. Cool stuff can be made from it. It also makes great workbench frames.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I just bought that exact sander. Are you using the stock belts that came with it?


----------



## Shifty Eyed (Oct 3, 2010)

There isn't anything that can't be built from 80/20. 

FYI: You can download a plugin from their site that will allow you to model your design using 80/20 in SolidWorks, Pro E, or AutoCAD. Then you just convert to .pdf, email it to them, and they build it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking sharpening jig. That'll make things a little easier for ya.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very slick ... sure beats my freehand


----------



## ffjdh (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the setup. Would you be able to give us a list of the parts you bought to make the jig? Id love to have a setup like that!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Man, where were you guys yesterday?? I spent all of Monday Night football using sand paper on float glass to regrind my Stanley #4 iron to 25 deg (from whatever it was before). not to worry, I didnt MISS any of the game thanks to the TV in the workshop, but I'm saying it took about 3 hours to get it there.

I actually started up my belt sander and thought maybe the angle guide wheel will just roll on the sand paper and I can grind it down that way. Fortunately I realized immediately that the WHEEL was getting grind down, so I stopped that before it made a difference in the rolling ability.

I like what you have there Pirate, that seems within my realm of being able to make. How do you figure the angle from all that, or is this just for rough grinding down?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I built the jig, to save time, sharpening some yard sale chisels.
I just adjust the height of the jig, and the place where the clamp clamps the chisel, to get the angle I need.
I use a workshop 3000 after rough grinding.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*80/20*



scemracing said:


> I just finished building a sharpening jig for my belt sander. It is made from 80/20 extruded aluminum and one of there linear bearings.
> 
> 
> 80/20 stuff is COOL !!!!!
> You can make all kinds of shop jigs and fixtures with it. I worked with it alot back in the late 90's at a previous employer.


----------

